# New Reality Show for MUAs



## Loveleighe (Mar 12, 2008)

I got this email and i'm not interested but am posting it here because perhaps one you lovely ladies will be. It's supposed to be like Shear Genius for those of you who watched it..... anyway here is the email word for word.....


Casting Call for Makeup Artists and Enthusiasts! A Natioanl reality TV show on TLC is looking to cast Makeup Artists and Enthusiasts. We are looking for candidates with passion and determination who are ready to take their career to the next level! This is an opportunity to gain valuable experience as well as NATIONAL TV exposure, be taught by the best in the industry…A possible magazine cover! 

A challenge style show we are looking for MUA's who come from all different backgrounds. SPFX, military burlesque...Note: you must be able to do a woman's basic beauty makeup and be comfortable doing a "smokey eye". If you have a passion for Makeup then this is for you! You do not need years of training but you need to have the passion and determination to succeed in this industry! 

To apply submit the following: Name, Age, Phone Number, Current Photo & A brief paragraph telling us a little bit about yourself. Email: [email protected] 

NOTE: Must be available in Los Angeles for 7 Weeks. Airfare/Accommodations are not provided 

We look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

How interesting!  I can't wait to see the show!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay! What took them so long?


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw this on Craig's List over a month ago and it was so funny because I was telling my boyfriend there should b a show like this and the next day I saw it. I was surprised. Very cool idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't wait to see it, but if they paid I'd be interested, but they only supply lunch. lol


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 12, 2008)

its about time!!!!!....i have been hoping there would be a show 4 MUA's soon...i cant wait!!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish I could afford to live in LA for 7 weeks without a job-I'd totally be there.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wait to watch this!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2008)

*wishes she could be on the show.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 13, 2008)

OMG!!  Where has this been all my life!!  I am so DVRing this when it comes out!!


----------



## hollytron (Mar 13, 2008)

Is there a website...?


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 13, 2008)

As far as i know it will be on TLC but since they are still casting they couldn't possibly have anything posted aside from the same email i received (sp). I checked TLC's website and there isn't anything there and a google search only results in the LA CL post makeup muffin described and some talk about the makeup artist from what not to wear carmindy.

I am really looking forward to it ... i just hope i'm not getting all excited, and then it's like super crappy. i'm crossing my fingers that this is better than project runway. i want someone from specktra to go on it and win lol. What i really can't wait to find out is what the prizes will be and who the judges are going to be.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 13, 2008)

been waiting to see something like this for a long time!!! i cant wait!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_I am really looking forward to ... i just hope i'm not getting all excited and then it's like super crappy. i'm crossing my fingers that this better than project runway... i want someone from specktra to go on and win lol. What i really can't wait to find out is what the prizes will be and who the judges are going to be._

 
I like Project Runway! "What happened to Andre?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, yeah, that'd be super cool to see someone from Specktra on the show, I know a lot of you could win!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 13, 2008)

Billy B. is supposedly doing a tv show of this nature....I think this may be it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_As far as i know it will be on TLC but since they are still casting they couldn't possibly have anything posted aside from the same email i received (sp). I checked TLC's website and there isn't anything there and a google search only results in the LA CL post makeup muffin described and some talk about the makeup artist from what not to wear carmindy.

I am really looking forward to it ... i just hope i'm not getting all excited, and then it's like super crappy. i'm crossing my fingers that this is better than project runway. i want someone from specktra to go on it and win lol. What i really can't wait to find out is what the prizes will be and who the judges are going to be._


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 13, 2008)

No way billy b would be heaven


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 14, 2008)

Ever since shear genius i was like "ok, they have shows for models, designgers and hairstylists, but not photographers(which would be AWESOME), or MUAs, this is the last straw!"

I always thought one for MUAs would be amazing(ANTMUA!), but i figured i was in the minority. I do think this is jacked up though if you make it to the main show(the finalists... top 10-15, whatever) you don't get accomodation? that is messed up. I can see getting yourself there for 'auditions' if you will, but not the whole duration of the show. so that kinda makes it sound shady, but i am keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal!


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_Ever since shear genius i was like "ok, they have shows for models, designgers and hairstylists, but not photographers(which would be AWESOME), or MUAs, this is the last straw!"

I always thought one for MUAs would be amazing(ANTMUA!), but i figured i was in the minority. I do think this is jacked up though if you make it to the main show(the finalists... top 10-15, whatever) you don't get accomodation? that is messed up. I can see getting yourself there for 'auditions' if you will, but not the whole duration of the show. so that kinda makes it sound shady, but i am keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal!_

 
you said everything that i was thinking to a T!


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_Ever since shear genius i was like "ok, they have shows for models, designgers and hairstylists, but not photographers(which would be AWESOME), or MUAs, this is the last straw!"

I always thought one for MUAs would be amazing(ANTMUA!), but i figured i was in the minority. I do think this is jacked up though if you make it to the main show(the finalists... top 10-15, whatever) you don't get accomodation? that is messed up. I can see getting yourself there for 'auditions' if you will, but not the whole duration of the show. so that kinda makes it sound shady, but i am keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal!_

 

My boyfriend's friend was runner up on the first Janice Dickison model show, it lasted a long time and she was there full time with no payment. They asked her to come back for another season, she said, "heck no, I need to work."


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 14, 2008)

This show will be awesome!  I have always wanted a show like this but I didn't think that it would appeal to many people.  I hope that it takes off.


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 14, 2008)

ooohhh!! i wish i could afford to be available in LA for 7 weeks! but i cant't wait to watch the show!!


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_Ever since shear genius i was like "ok, they have shows for models, designgers and hairstylists, but not photographers(which would be AWESOME), or MUAs, this is the last straw!"

I always thought one for MUAs would be amazing(ANTMUA!), but i figured i was in the minority. I do think this is jacked up though if you make it to the main show(the finalists... top 10-15, whatever) you don't get accomodation? that is messed up. I can see getting yourself there for 'auditions' if you will, but not the whole duration of the show. so that kinda makes it sound shady, but i am keeping my fingers crossed that it's the real deal!_

 
FYI, they have had a show for photogs...


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_FYI, they have had a show for photogs..._

 
 yup it was on vh1 or something it kinda sucked so i stopped watching it.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_yup it was on vh1 or something it kinda sucked so i stopped watching it._

 
LOL, yeah, it kinda did


----------



## Ciara (Mar 16, 2008)

it would be so cool if someone from Specktra were to be on this show!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 17, 2008)

ITA with all i can't wait to see it it bout time!!!!!


----------

